# Breathtaking, KILLER,  review of my novel SWEET SPOT (1 Viewer)



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

Just two of many lines in this review that caused me to swoon right off my chair:



> Sweet Spot is incredible. Linton Robinson should be catapulted to the top of the pile of contemporary authors. Why didn't this novel win the National Book Award or the Pulitzer Prize?





> I've read a lot of novels in the first ten years of this new century, and I must say that Sweet Spot is one of the three or four I like the best.


 
This review is so overwhelmingly positive it makes me wonder when I’ll wake up. But even MORE wonderful for me since this book has been an “ugly duckling” since publication. Local papers and book sections gone out of business, reviews canceled for the economic downturn,unread by editors in Mazatlan...it’s been very discouraging and disheartening. And now this. Yow!
 Mexico Connect, by the way, is better than the New York Times when you want to reach gringos in Mexico, a huge and dominant web presence.

I’m still in shock.

This is the MexiConnect home page--where a teaser for the reviewwill appear for 24 hours (Yow!) If you don’t see it top right, then click to the review link below.

http://www.mexconnect.com/

http://www.mexconnect.com/articles/...mazatlan-carnival-dirty-politics-and-baseball

_*YOWSAH!!!!*_


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

BTW  I don't know Mr. Tipton and have neither paid him nor had sex with him.    The idea that he might actually be some sort of guardian angel is not to be discounted.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Nice. I love that book, btw.


----------



## Sigg (May 8, 2010)

Hah, nice Lin, don't have a heart attack now, else you'll deprive the world of your future golden eggs.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

Let me also point out the indication that it IS possible for a book to wallow in disappointment for a year, then suddenly pay off.   Good to know?


----------



## Sigg (May 8, 2010)

Like a rockstar waiting to be discovered, yes, good to know.


----------



## alanmt (May 8, 2010)

Congrats, lin!!!

although, hahaha, my laugh at loud at the mental picture of you swooning scared my baby.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 8, 2010)

Awesome Lin.  You realize we're all seething with jealousy, 'cept maybe Mod.    Any chance you could post a teaser here?


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

You bet.


There's an online chapter here:   http://adorobooks.com/sweetspot.pdf

And of course some short outtakes in the review itself.
http://www.mexconnect.com/articles/...mazatlan-carnival-dirty-politics-and-baseball


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Buy it. Tell your friends. Seriously.
From my blog, 11/19/2009:





> Lastly, I have a new read. Just getting started on it, but enjoying it  hugely. This is Sweet Spot, by my friend Linton Robinson. Hard to put  down…I’m planning on finishing it in a sitting this weekend, and perhaps  reading it again in the very near future. Really clean prose, nice  images, strong characterization and plotting. I’d say that even if Lin  wasn’t a friend of mine…so far I give that five stars as well. Mazatlan,  Dirty Politics, and Baseball-who can beat ‘em?


Jealous? Hell no. I wanna help


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

Actually I rather LIKE to have everybody seething with jealousy.  Envy would be better yet.  Even a _soupcon_ of covetousness would make my day.


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Ok then. I wish I had written it


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

You humble me, man.  Thanks for the good words.  
And to the rest who've commented here.


----------



## Sam (May 8, 2010)

I remember reading this on your website a few months back, Lin, and thinking: "Wow, I've finally read some of Lin's writing". I was expecting it to be good, but I have to admit that it was brilliant. So those comments are richly deserved. Congrats.


----------



## Writ-with-Hand (May 8, 2010)

Congrats, Lin. That was a really positive review. You should really feel proud.


----------



## Kat (May 8, 2010)

Congrats! That's a fantastic review. I am seething in jealousy here for your enjoyment.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

And don't think I don't enjoy it.

Sure beats another forum I posted this.   What I got there was "Why's it so expensive?"


----------



## moderan (May 8, 2010)

Cuz it's so effin' good. Tell em I said so.


----------



## Red_Venus (May 8, 2010)

lin said:


> Actually I rather LIKE to have everybody seething with jealousy. Envy would be better yet. Even a _soupcon_ of covetousness would make my day.



Mission accomplished. Green with envy, and feeling more covetous then David when he looked at Bathsheba....

Congrats!


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

I generally obey the Commandment not to covet my neighbor's wife, my neighbor's ass, or my neighbor's ox. 

My neighbor's wife's ass is another matter.

Coveting a neighbor's ox is an Aussie thing.


----------



## Sigg (May 8, 2010)

Writer's get groupies too right?


----------



## Sam (May 8, 2010)

lin said:


> And don't think I don't enjoy it.
> 
> Sure beats another forum I posted this.   What I got there was "Why's it so expensive?"



*Facepalm*

I think I know the forum. Just nod if it's the one I think it is.


----------



## Gumby (May 8, 2010)

This is me, you can see the jealousy seething out of me.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 8, 2010)

> Writer's get groupies too right?



In a perfect world.


----------



## caelum (May 8, 2010)

Wow, man, congratulations.  That's awesome.  Just look how jealous you're making Gumby, and me for that matter  (That's supposed to be the mad smiley but I think it should be called the constipated smiley.)


----------



## Blood (May 8, 2010)

> Why didn't this novel win the National Book Award or the Pulitzer Prize?


That is very high praise.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

My, a connoisseur.


----------



## Red_Venus (May 9, 2010)

lin said:


> I generally obey the Commandment not to covet my neighbor's wife, my neighbor's ass, or my neighbor's ox.
> 
> My neighbor's wife's ass is another matter.
> 
> Coveting a neighbor's ox is an Aussie thing.


 
LOL. Love it. Too bad it seems a tad long for a bumper sticker...I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## moderan (May 9, 2010)

"I thought it was thy neighbor's lambs that were coveted in Oz", he says, looking sheepish.


----------



## JosephB (May 9, 2010)

That's awesome, lin. I too am a bubbling cauldron of jealousy and resentment. I can only hope to someday inflict the same pain on others.


----------



## Linton Robinson (May 9, 2010)

Pain and envy: the gift that keeps on giving.

That review's been up 24 hours and the trap hasn't sprung yet.  So maybe it's for real.


----------



## moderan (May 9, 2010)

I dunno, is the cheese still there?


----------

